# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  العنف الطلابي والمجتمعي

## معاذ ملحم

العنف الطلابي في الجامعات 

العنف : هي ظاهرة سلبية وغير اخلاقيه و هي كلمة أصبحنا نسمعها في كل يوم ومكان وزمان ... يا ترى ما السبب ..؟
العنف في الجامعات او حسب ماوصل اليه اصحاب الإختصاص في هذا المجال وعرفوه (بالعنف الطلابي) :الذي هو أنماط هجومية أو قهرية من السلوك تشمل الإيذاء الجسدي والإساءة النفسية أو الإستقلال الإقتصادي أو إتلاف الممتلكات التي يقوم بها بعض الطلبة ضد زملائهم أو مدرسيهم أو الإعتداء على قوانين الجامعة وممتلكاتها .
كما هو معروف يوجد لدينا عدد كبير من الجامعات في الاردن مابين جامعات عامة وجامعات خاصة وبين فترة وأخرى نسمع ونشاهد وقوع اعمال شغب وعنف في هذه الجامعات والذي كما أسلفت (العنف الطلابي) الذي يعود لعدة أسباب ومن أهمها :
 1- التعصب للرأي مهما كان معيباً أو مخطئاً وعدم التفاهم على أبسط القضايا .
2- التعصب العشائري والقبلي .
3- التحقير باستخدام الألفاظ النابية .
4- عدم التكيف والإنسجام مع الحياة الجامعية والشعور بالإنطواء. 
5- الشعور بالكبت الزائد .
6- الغش في الإمتحانات .
7- الغيره على البنات .
هذه الممارسات تثير العدوانية بين الطلاب في الجامعات حيث يصبح الطلاب حطب النار الذي يصل شرره الى الأهل والأقارب ويخرج الى خارج أسوار الجامعة وحينها يصعب السيطرة عليه ويصبح ظاهرة سيئة تسيء الى هذه الصروح العلمية .
العنف يولد العنف وظاهرة العنف في الجامعات والتي يفتعلها من هم غير مسؤولين وليس لديهم حس بالمسؤولية أبداً وشغلهم الشاغل إفتعال المشاكل وتأجيجها بغض النظر عن النتائج التي ستحصل من وراء هذه الممارسات التي سيكون تأثيرها على مستوى التعليم بشكل سلبي سيؤدي الى تراجع العملية التعليمية وسيعمل على تخريج طلاب حسب الكم وليس النوع وبالتالي يؤثر على المجتمع بشكل عام .
الوطن لا يقبل القسمة على أحد ومايتم في جامعتنا الاردنية من وقت الى أخر ليس له ما يبرره ويدل على العودة الى الخلف وسيقودنا الى هدم هذا الإستثمار الوطني في رأس المال البشري الذي هو نواة بناء الوطن وتطويره وهذه الممارسات السيئة والشاذة من قبل البعض تسيء بشكل مباشر الى الشعب الاردني المعروف بدماثة الخلق والوعي والإدراك وهو بجم المسؤولية المناطة به ولنكف عن هذه الممارسات الخاطئة ولنعمل على إحترام بعضنا البعض ولنحافض على هيبة صروحنا العلمية المميزة ولنتقي الله بهذا الوطن لأنه لا يستحق منا أبداً القيام بمثل هذه الأفعال السيئة .

----------


## totoalharbi

فعلا ضاهرة اصبحت منشرة في مجتمعنا 
شكرا معاذ ع الموضوع الرائع

----------


## totoalharbi

شكرا شكرا شكرا 
ا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا شكر على واجب أختي الكريمة ... فوجبنا تجاه الوطن ليس له حدود 

واجب علينا نحن الشباب ان نكون مدركين بما يدور حولنا .. وان نكون الافضل فنحن شباب مثقفون ونشكل نسبة كبيرة من المجتمع الاردني ... فلذلك يجب علينا التميز دائماً كما ويجب علينا ان نكون عند حسن ضن القائد فينا .. فنحن فرسان التغيير

----------

